# Tue. Pen's



## deerdude2000 (Feb 17, 2006)

Made another mesquite and a cocobolo this mesquite looks great,i have you a stick in my truck Jim.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Lookin' good, DD...Whupped out an El Grande using your axis antler this evening. Really turned out nice.. You oughta give one a shot...know you must have plenty of horns around...and prolly a dozen El G kits..LOL

That mesquite is sumthin' else...Never seen any mesq. like that...


----------



## deerdude2000 (Feb 17, 2006)

*pen's*



Tortuga said:


> Lookin' good, DD...Whupped out an El Grande using your axis antler this evening. Really turned out nice.. You oughta give one a shot...know you must have plenty of horns around...and prolly a dozen El G kits..LOL
> 
> That mesquite is sumthin' else...Never seen any mesq. like that...


Thanks yea i have a few el grandes kits hanging around,how do you drill the wholes that big in those horns??????????????


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Those were some BIG horns...LOL...a little hard to find pieces large enough..but it is doable... That axis doesn't seem to have any marrow center, so it is pretty ease to turn once you get past the outside of the antler..


----------



## deerdude2000 (Feb 17, 2006)

*pens*



Tortuga said:


> Those were some BIG horns...LOL...a little hard to find pieces large enough..but it is doable... That axis doesn't seem to have any marrow center, so it is pretty ease to turn once you get past the outside of the antler..


PICTURES!!!!!!!!!!PICTURES!!!!!!!!!


----------



## deerdude2000 (Feb 17, 2006)

Tortuga said:


> Lookin' good, DD...Whupped out an El Grande using your axis antler this evening. Really turned out nice.. You oughta give one a shot...know you must have plenty of horns around...and prolly a dozen El G kits..LOL
> 
> That mesquite is sumthin' else...Never seen any mesq. like that...


Like to find the sheds off this one could make a few pens!!!!!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

deerdude2000 said:


> PICTURES!!!!!!!!!!PICTURES!!!!!!!!!


LOL..Don't believe the old geezer, huh ????

Been kinda saving it for 'trade goods' for the first young phart that rolls up here with a few mesquite blanks he might wanna swap...

(p.s....That Axis in that pic looks too purdy to shoot.."Sheds" only, please.lol)


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Deerdude you slacking, only 2 pens??.....kidding

Beautiful work.

Nice antler pen as well, tortuga. I need to try that.

Just cant get past the smell..........yuk


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Don...that Mesquite one turned out nice!

Jim.... That one is pretty nice as well.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

trodery said:


> Don...that Mesquite one turned out nice!
> 
> Jim.... That one is *pretty nice* as well.


=--------------------

*PRETTY NICE !!!! PRETTY NICE ????...*H***, that pen is GEORGOUS !!..lol

j/k, Trod (as you know)...It ain't as spectacular as your Emperor..but I just had to give sumthin' new a shot...


----------



## deerdude2000 (Feb 17, 2006)

*pens*



Tortuga said:


> LOL..Don't believe the old geezer, huh ????
> 
> Been kinda saving it for 'trade goods' for the first young phart that rolls up here with a few mesquite blanks he might wanna swap...
> 
> (p.s....That Axis in that pic looks too purdy to shoot.."Sheds" only, please.lol)


I may know a guy that has a few mesquite and cocobolo blanks to trade may even sweeten the pot with some axis antler !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

deerdude2000 said:


> I may know a guy that has a few mesquite and cocobolo blanks to trade may even sweeten the pot with some axis antler !!!!!!!!!


Hmmmmmm...Wouldn't mind runnin' across a feller like that...:wink:


----------

